# Voice over IP (VoIP) τεχνολογίες και software > Skype, Betamax, Sip Providers >  Αποκρυψη με betamax providers

## grpprod

Καλημερα,
ειναι ξεκαθαρο τι προκειται να ρωτησω. Εχω αρκετες εγκαταστασεις σε πελατες μου οι οποιοι χρησιμοποιουν ως trunks providers της Betamax (κυριως voipmove, voipstunt) και ειναι απολυτα ευχαριστημενοι ως προς το κοστος.

Το προβλημα ειναι η αποκρυψη αριθμου *κατα διαστηματα* που ως γνωστον οφειλεται στην δρομολογηση που γινεται απο αυτους τους παροχους. Εννοειται οτι caller ID κλπ ειναι ολα τοποθετημενα σωστα.

Η ερωτηση μου ειναι αν γνωριζει καποιος καποιον εναλλακτικο παροχο (η εστω καποιον της betamax που δεν εχει τετοια προβληματα) εστω και με λιγο υψηλοτερο κοστος κλησης (αρκει να ειναι φθηνοτερο απο τους ελληνικους providers).

Ενδιαφερουν κυριως κλησεις προς Γερμανια (σταθερα-κινητα) αλλα και οι ελληνικες ολες φυσικα.

Σας ευχαριστω θερμα εκ των προτερων

----------


## grpprod

Φιλική υπενθύμιση για το topic

----------


## astbox

Για δες την Sonetel

https://sonetel.com/en/prices/international-calls/

είχα κάποτε ένα πελάτη που είχε παρόμοιο setup με πολλαπλούς λογαριασμούς σε voip buster και voip discount γιατί ήθελε να κάνει δωρεάν κλήσεις σε Βέλγιο/Γερμανία.
Τελικά τους έκοψε όλους και πήγε στον παραπάνω.

----------

